# unter die Wissenschaft fiel



## risingmoon

Buena tarde. La frase se encuentra en el título de un capítulo de libro publicado en 1995. El título completo es:

_Theorien – aber welche? Wie Lena, die Schweißerin, unter die Wissenschaft fiel; zur Kontroverse über_ Mobbing

Mi propuesta de traducción:

Teorías, pero ¿cuáles? Cómo Lena, la soldadora, cayó bajo la ciencia; la controversia sobre el _Mobbing_

No entiendo lo suficiente la idea... Les agradeceré que me ayuden a completarla .


----------



## Peterdg

¿Soldadora?

_Schweißerin_ es "suiza".


----------



## risingmoon

Lo vi acá die Schweißerin - Traducción al español - ejemplos alemán | Reverso Context 
En WR no aparece...


----------



## Peterdg

Es la forma femenina de "Schweizer", "suizo".


----------



## Tonerl

Peterdg said:


> Es la forma femenina de "Schweizer", "suizo".



soldador(a):
*Schweißer(in) !!!*


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias Peterdg y Tonerl. El Harper Collins Pocket Diccionario Español-Alemán, Alemán-Español (Grijalbo, 1994), pág. 156, así como otros diccionaris en línea, apuntan hacia lo que señalamos Tonerl y un servidor. Creo que podemos continuar con la búsqueda de solución para la frase del hilo .


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Referiéndome a fallen | Spanisch » Deutsch | PONS
No. 4
diría algo como "Como Lena, la soldadora, entró en la ciencia" o bien "...fue incluida en la ciencia"

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## elroy

Yo propongo "El camino de Lena, la soldadora, hacia el mundo de la ciencia"


Peterdg said:


> Es la forma femenina de "Schweizer", "suizo".


 La forma feminina de "Schweizer" es "Schwei*z*erin".


----------



## risingmoon

Buena noche, retomo el hilo. Agradezco a susanainboqueixon y elroy su tiempo, sus propuestas y me disculpo por el lapso transcurrido (debía avanzar con lo demás...). La verdad, sin acceso al contenido del capítulo me parece un problema sumamente difícil de resolver. He revisado varios diccionarios, las acepciones disponibles (incluyendo las de PONS, por supuesto), consulté a otra colega por acá, etc., y sencillamente no veo la luz al final del túnel. Deberé contentarme con considerarla una traducción aproximada, pues no hay elementos para más.

Me parece que, de las certeras opciones que ofrece Susana en estas circunstancias, la segunda es la que mejor encaja, entendiéndola en el sentido de que Lena fue víctima de acoso psicológico y al ser analizado su caso "fue incluida en la ciencia": en tanto víctima, se volvió objeto de estudio de quien abordó científicamente el fenómeno del _mobbing_. Aunque esta "explicación" es lógica, no deja de sonar extraña e innecesaria, ni hablar. Entonces:

Teorías, pero ¿cuáles? Cómo Lena, la soldadora, fue incluida en la ciencia; la controversia sobre el _Mobbing._

¿Comparten esta interpretación? Me gustaría conocer sus opiniones. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## anahiseri

La interpretación de risingmoon es atrevida, pero factible. Yo me he puesto a investigar en Google y veo que metiendo "er fiel unter" salen muchas frase con "unter die Mörder", en el sentido de ser víctima de ellos.
el sentido más habitual de "fallen unter" es perteneer a una categoría, pero eso aquí no pega mucho.


----------



## risingmoon

Muchas gracias por tu apreciación anahiseri, es un valioso apoyo . Repito que estoy consciente de la situación: a falta de acceso al contenido, sólo nos queda interpretar de la manera más razonable posible el título, que además nos presenta la dificultad de esa extraña frase. Juntos hemos encontrado una también extraña salida, pero salida a fin de cuentas... mientras algún día se nos brinda la oportunidad de saber si estábamos en el camino correcto o no. Gracias de nuevo a todos y hasta pronto .


----------



## Tonerl

risingmoon said:


> Cómo Lena, la soldadora, *cayó bajo la ciencia*


*Wie Lena, die Schweißerin, unter die Wissenschaft fiel;  *

Esta manera de expresarse, al menos en este caso, es absolutamente errónea porque *una persona no puede "caer bajo" la ciencia*; pero en cualquier caso sus "teorías" pueden ser considerada como "científico" !

*Lena, die Schweißerin, wurde mit ihren „wissenschaftlichen Theorien“ in die Planungen (mit)einbezogen/integriert*
Lena, la soldadora, fue integrada con sus "teorías científicas" en el proceso de planificación.

*Lena, die Schweißerin, wurde als Wissenschaftlerin in die Diskussion einbezogen/integriert *
Lena, la soldadora, fue integrada en la discusión como científica.

*Lena, die Schweißerin, eine Frau „in der Wissenschaft“*
Lena, la soldadora, una mujer "en la ciencia"

*Lenas „Theorien“, welche die Wissenschaft betreffen*
Las "teorías" de Lena sobre la ciencia

*Lenas „Theorien“ fallen unter die Naturwissenschaften *
Las "teorías" de Lena están incluidas en las ciencias naturales.

De todas formas estas sugerencias deberían haber sido solamente* modelos de pensamiento* ! 

Saludos


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias Tonerl, tus sugerencias me confirman que nos encontramos ante una frase extraña de difícil interpretación. Sólo accediendo al contenido podríamos descifrar su sentido. Por otra parte, desde #1, "cayó bajo la ciencia" estaba descartado. Gracias a todos .


----------

